# Stainless Vs Chrome Taps



## snagler (22/1/08)

I am currently building a kegerator out of a chest freezer and am haveing trouble decideing on which taps to fit to it (4 off)

What is the difference between stainless steel and chromed brass taps (apart from price) ? Will a stainless tap last longer and be more durable?

I will not have a great deal of room in the freezer for long beer lines for pressure compensating/balanceing, so would a tap with a flow restrictor (celli) be a better option to enable shorter lines?

Thanks for your help


----------



## GMK (22/1/08)

Stainless steel is way better - IMHO.

Most chrome taps are brass with a chrom eplating - I dont like brass.

Try and get taps that seal in the spout - for this I like the SS Andale Floryte Taps - 95.00 ea Brand New.
You can also get one piece SS Fridge Extension with SS Snaplock - allows you to take teh tap out and cuts the beer flow - cost is 55.00 ea - or 145.00 as a set with the fridge ext.

If the tap seals in the spout - lets you control the head/froth better.

Hope this helps.


----------



## HKS (22/1/08)

GMK said:


> I like the SS Andale Floryte Taps - 95.00 ea Brand New.
> You can also get one piece SS Fridge Extension with SS Snaplock - allows you to take teh tap out and cuts the beer flow - cost is 55.00 ea - or 145.00 as a set with the fridge ext.



That's the exact setup I have now. Its handy to be able to take the tap off and store it in the fridge so its cold and when you want to use it you don't waste the 1st beer chilling the taps down. The 3" SS one piece fridge extension snaplock adapter is a sweet bit of kit if you get turned on by stainless like me. :lol: 

I'm getting another one to make a miracle box so then I can take a tap from the fridge when I need to use the miracle box. As I'll only be using it away from home, no point buying another tap, when the ones at home won't be getting used. 

I'd like to use it with a celi tap sometime in the very near future. Have to call Ross and have a chat about it.

Cheers


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/1/08)

I have those floryte taps on the front of my fridge, work well for me


----------



## snagler (22/1/08)

Decisions, Decisions.........I just cant make my mind up. 

I did have a two tap flooded font setup on my bar with the chest freezer outside the house. It was about a 3 metre beer line run with the line insulated with the cooling water pump lines. I would leave the cooling (pond) pump running 24/7 because I always wanted a cold beer on hand.
A couple of weeks of this saw the chest freezer shit itself - The font was a massive heat sink and the poor freezer didnt stand a chance.

The taps I was useing on the font are old with the brass comeing through the chrome, The beer would have a metalic taste to it if you had not poured a beer in say 12 hours. I was wasteing too much beer flushing the system prior to each session

So now I am makeing a Kegerator, I figure it is the most efficient way to dispense beer from a keg. 

However this time Im doing it with new taps and only wish to do this the once only!!!

CHEERS

Adam


----------



## kevnlis (22/1/08)

I also love my Floryte taps, easy to clean and rebuild and they pour a beautiful head every time!


----------



## HKS (22/1/08)

snagler said:


> Decisions, Decisions.........I just cant make my mind up.
> 
> The taps I was useing on the font are old with the brass comeing through the chrome, The beer would have a metalic taste to it if you had not poured a beer in say 12 hours. I was wasteing too much beer flushing the system prior to each session
> 
> ...



You basically answered your own question. The chrome flakes off the taps to reveal the brass underneath. It affects the taste of your beer as you have worked out. Also where does the chrome go? In your beer!

Stainless is the only way to go IMHO.

Also you know that it ends up costing more to buy chrome plated brass taps only having to replace them later so to do it right the 1st time, go stainless.

I like the forward sealing taps so you have a choice between Andale florytes, Shirrons (which Ross aka Craftbrewer sells) or if you want an adjustable tap then get a celi from Ross.

Of course the stainless taps last, no probs there. So it really is a no brainer to me. Take your pick of one of those stainless taps mentioned and you can't go wrong and you will do it right the 1st time.

Cheers


----------



## snagler (22/1/08)

Thanks HKS

I think your right, I just needed justification for what I already knew (if that makes sense)

Im going to just lash out and get the stainless jobies and forever have no regrets....... right ????


----------



## peas_and_corn (22/1/08)

yes.

You will also find yourself flocked with many beautiful ladies.










One of the above might not be true.


----------



## winkle (22/1/08)

Floryte taps are rubbish, send them to me for quick and trouble free disposal


----------



## paulwin (22/1/08)

hi stainless steel celli way to go if you want to go stainless comes with a flow restrictor and creamer $169 . i did mine with just the john guest fitting $9 on the tap no shank . to buy a flow restrictor which would cost $30 creamer for andale taps $20 . and if style is a consideration 
cheers paul


----------



## paul (22/1/08)

Another vote here for Andale taps. Ive got two floryte taps and three of the swing style ones. Perfect pour every time.


----------



## snagler (22/1/08)

I do like those stainless celli's

$169 !!!!!!!!!

Short term pain, long term gain


----------



## HKS (22/1/08)

snagler said:


> Thanks HKS
> 
> I think your right, I just needed justification for what I already knew (if that makes sense)
> 
> Im going to just lash out and get the stainless jobies and forever have no regrets....... right ????



You know I'm right, you know GMK, kvenlis, peas and corn, paul are right which means you are right also. No regrets mate.

I hope that gives you the confidence to go stainless.

However are you replacing the flakey chrome plated, yucky beer tasting taps in your font? Or are you not using a font now because it murdered your freezer? I say this because it makes a difference whether you are using a font or not. 

Celi's (I believe) can't be used on a font, yet.... (I say believe because I messaged Ross about this today and he told me to ring him about it. Haven't done so yet, will do tomorrow Ross) His site says he's still working on an adapter to fit up to a font, ie a snaplock. Whilst I didn't enquire about fitting to a font, I'm still in the same boat as font owners in that I want to mate them to my Andale 3" SS fridge extension snaplock, so basically its the same deal.

That is something to consider regarding celis and fonts/snaplocks. Again though Ross may have a solution which I'll find out tomorrow cause I really don't want to give up my snaplocks and the advantages of them, like I said to take the tap off when not in use and store in the fridge.

I haven't used a Shirron but.. I know a lot have here and they are cheaper through Ross than the Andale florytes. Something to consider.

Cheers


----------



## paulwin (22/1/08)

snagler said:


> I do like those stainless celli's
> 
> $169 !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Short term pain, long term gain



i think they are good value with the flow restrictor and creamer , ss andale tap with shank $145 + flow restrictor $30 + creamer $ 20 = $195 . i've got andale floryte taps they are a great tap but they now take second place to my celli taps
cheers paul


----------



## snagler (22/1/08)

HKS said:


> You know I'm right, you know GMK, kvenlis, peas and corn, paul are right which means you are right also. No regrets mate.
> 
> I hope that gives you the confidence to go stainless.
> 
> ...




No, Im fed up with fonts and will not be useing mine again. The new system I am building will have 4 taps comeing straight out of a chest freezer collar

I have already put wheels on the freezer, so I figure I can put it in a box trailer and transport it anywhere for partys etc. It also wont look out of place in the bar/games room.


----------



## HKS (22/1/08)

snagler said:


> I have already put wheels on the freezer, so I figure I can put it in a box trailer and transport it anywhere for partys etc. It also wont look out of place in the bar/games room.



Quick OT: I learnt the term SWMBO here. I admit I had to look up wth it meant. I can't believe it seems like 99% of the blokes here refer to their Mrs as SWMBO. Where I come from that means you are a bunch of soft cocks. Look that up!

Anyway back on topic. I have the same plans for a chesty. An outer frame/skin on wheels and with handles on each side to make it somewhat easily transportable. But you sir are a genius. Not once did I ever consider loading it into a trailer and transporting it around. I just told my "Mrs" your suggestion, yeah I got the rolled eyes but the thing is she knew I was serious. Did I cop any grief over it, NO! Will I be a bloody legend if I turn up with a chesty at a party, you know I will. Guess what the "Mrs" agreed with me because she can roll her eyes but she knows herself its a bloody good idea, whilst maybe being a little excessive compared to a miracle box, but when its feeding her beers at the next party, there will not be any complaints from her or anyone else. She can pretend all she likes to be a SWMBO at the next party but she'll be just as pleased as me when all the blokes go off at me bringing a chesty kegerator to a party and who bloody cares what the other SWMBO's think, only their hubby softies will cop it with them saying "Don't you dare even consider doing that" I really feel sorry for all you softies out there!

HTFU all you softies!

Cheers


----------



## Russell_Bracton (1/2/08)

*TAP HELP*

When choosing a tap be sure to check the bore size! larger bores (commonly in american style taps) ie. 12.7mm do not pour as well as a 10mm bore (less head). Hence why shout creamer attachments funnel at the end. Also taps that seal at the front have less drip. Alternatively taps have a vent near the shut off valve to reduce the drip.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (1/2/08)

paulbb said:


> i think they are good value with the flow restrictor and creamer , ss andale tap with shank $145 + flow restrictor $30 + creamer $ 20 = $195 . i've got andale floryte taps they are a great tap but they now take second place to my celli taps
> cheers paul


I too would love some S/S Celli taps but we dont all have an understanding partner like you.Mine has just got over my last 3 Celli gold jobbies.Great taps!Now if the builder would just come and build my bar room I could show them off  
Cheers GB


----------



## paul (1/2/08)

Where did you get that price for the Andale Floryte tap? I bought one last week for $83 plus straight from Andale.


----------



## paulwin (2/2/08)

paul said:


> Where did you get that price for the Andale Floryte tap? I bought one last week for $83 plus straight from Andale.


 read the early posts #2 $95 ss tap $55 shank $145 brought together 
cheers


----------



## paulwin (2/2/08)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I too would love some S/S Celli taps but we dont all have an understanding partner like you.Mine has just got over my last 3 Celli gold jobbies.Great taps!Now if the builder would just come and build my bar room I could show them off
> Cheers GB



yeah nev she is fantastic she has the same fetish for stainless as me  
cheers


----------

